# Busted!!!



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, I got busted last week. It was my own fault. Shoulda went fishing at a different spot. Was mowing the lawn at the old house that we are converting into a rental. When I was done, I realized that I had some fishing gear in the car, an hour and a half of daylight and the Cuyahoga River was only 5 minutes away! Figured that I deserved some fishing time after doing to mowing so off I went. 

Went to Cascade Valley Metropark. Parked my car and grabbed my gear. Got about 5 steps from the car, when I heard someone yell, Hey! Knew right away who it was. It was my wife with the kids and the neighbors that live near our new house! She recognized my car and balding head from clear across the parking lot! I knew she was taking the kids on a hike, but couldn't believe she picked the same park as I did!!! Another 10 minutes earlier or later and I would have been scott free! Luckily, she wasn't mad, and after a little chastising, she let me continue my fishing trip. 

Ended up catching 2 fish. My biggest ever redear from the Hoga, 6" and a bluegill. Was trying a Berkeley trout worm drifted through the deep holes. It didn't work out. The river was also super low and I didn't have time to hike to the good deep holes. At least I didn't have to sleep on the couch though!


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

One of my biggest fears... Being caught fishing or golfing after leaving work early. It's fine any other time, but leaving work and not telling her, oh boy!!! Congrats on the fish and the "cool" wife and kids. Lol.


It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

Cascade valley is one of my favorite stretches ive fished in the hoga. Used to be an every weekend thing in the summer. For smallmouth, theyre great in numbers on leeches, minnows, and crayfish. Best and biggest fish ive gotten there were all on live bait. Either way, awesome place if you like to dry wade. My old man told me the water level was REAL low last week. Whats it like now?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Me and a friend were there last Wednesday.
Places that are usually up past the family jewel(s) (some of you may get this, lol), were only at the middle of my shins, and I'm about 6'. It was the lowest I've ever seen it.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The river was as low as I've ever seen it, and I've fished there for 10 years. Should have come up a bit with the rains we had on Sunday. I usually use live bait too. Creek chubs will catch the bigger ones too. Sometimes hard to catch the smaller creek chubs though.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Should have come up a bit with the rains we had


Yeah, but you have to remember, Crakron holds water back at Lake Rockwell, especially during dry periods. . . 

Heck, if the wife caught me sneaking out to fish, she'd just be angry 'cause I didin't take her!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I might go down there today to see how it is. Or go carp fishing, hmm...


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

JSykes - It's a good time to fish the section I told you about right now!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yesterday I just fished out of the kayak for some largemouth. Got 5. Did you hit that stretch or something and do any good?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I didn't have the time or I would have hit that stretch. I know from past experience that they are there right now. 

I need to get me a kayak soon. I like being able to slip into the backwater areas in a small boat and get those hogs out of the slop!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Check out this monster smallie got yesterday, lol. The smallest I have ever caught. In total I got 18 rock bass, 8 smallmouth and a gill in about 1 1/2 hours.
Didn't fish cascade though.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You musta fished in Kent. Lots more rock bass down there.


----------

